# Chuckwallas hatching



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

Had my 1st chuckwalla hatch today :flrt: 4 days early!!!
Will upload some pics tomorrow...


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

chuckwalla

wtf is that :lol2:: victory:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL its one of these...










The adult in this pic is the mother of the hatchling.
Will have upload a pic tomorrow - left my camera lead at work!!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats great to see some cb chuckwallas.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks Tina 
will g hatchinget some pics up tomorrow.
The lil one is so active, im so chuffed its ok, I had my doubts about these eggs, this one is from one of two which had collapsed over 3 weeks ago, and had sunken so much I couldnt believe there was a lizard in the egg... good job I kept them


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

hubert_cumberdale said:


> thanks Tina
> will g hatchinget some pics up tomorrow.
> The lil one is so active, im so chuffed its ok, I had my doubts about these eggs, this one is from one of two which had collapsed over 3 weeks ago, and had sunken so much I couldnt believe there was a lizard in the egg... good job I kept them


it's linda not not tina:lol2:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL of course!!! :blush: can only put it down to excitement (excuses excuses)


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

don't worry but i can't wait to see the pictures i love chucks they are such a lovely lizard.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

yes i will get some pics tomrrow morn.
Im gutted I didnt get to see it hatch tho.
I left for work at 7.30, and there was no sign of a head poking, and wen i got back at 5.30 (after a whole day of annoying my bf with the '4 days to go til hatch day') I went and had a peek to see the lil one completely out. 
Characteristics completely take after the mother!
Mine all have their own querks, im not mad lol.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

omg thats a super cutie congrats xxx


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

hahaha thier quality looking


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lucky you :2thumb: These lizards are gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

finally, the last 3 eggs are beginning to hatch!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

look forward to seeing the pictures :2thumb:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

Managed to get a couple of shots of one egg hatching;



















1st pic was last nite,and the second was this morning.
Just as I was going to leave for work he was pulling himself out. But had to go to work  I'll sneak back home later no doubt!!


----------



## xxbigmike25 (Mar 21, 2009)

*ctenosaura conspicuosa hemilopha*

I do not mean to bother, but i see that you have a pair of hemilopha's. I was wondering if you were interested in selling them. Feel free to e-mail be back at [email protected]


----------

